
Ask HN: How do you plan your side projects? - g_sutherland
This past week I have been doing event storming at work and making plans have created a large backlog for the next several months.<p>It made me think about how I could use improvement in my planning for side projects that I work on. I am curious how others go about this.<p>Do you perform any sort of detailed or formal planning, or do you just play it by ear? I realize that everyone functions differently, and I for one know I am more productive when I have a plan in place. But I am curious to hear what others are doing.<p>Edit:<p>Or maybe another question is &quot;Do you plan your projects?&quot; In the past, I have often jumped straight into an idea I would have without any sort of planning. If I could keep working at it, uninterrupted, while my gears were turning I could get a lot done. But if I encountered any sort of walls, that meant instant defeat.
======
Findeton
My plan consists of waking up at 5 am and going to bed at 10 pm. If I work on
it on the first 3h of my day, when I go to work I've already worked on my side
project and there's nothing anyone can do about it :)

